# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  ΗΡ 17"  pavilion DV 8000

## KOKAR

CPU coreduo T7200@ 2GHZ
RAM 3GB
HDD 2 x 80GB
Οθόνη 17" με ανάλυση 1440χ900
Video card nvidia GeForce 7400
OS windows xp & original cd με το λειτουργικό gr & eng
Θα χρειαστεί μπαταρία η οποία έχει 26 ευρώ
https://www.batteries.gr/gr/catalogs...sult/?q=Dv8000

Τιμή 120 ευρω
IMG_20180919_223046.jpgIMG_20180919_223101.jpg
IMG_20180919_223237.jpgIMG_20180919_223427.jpg
IMG_20180919_223203.jpg

----------


## lepouras

νέα τιμή 

*100 ευρό*

----------


## lepouras

νέα τιμή 

*90 ευρό*

----------


## lepouras



----------

